

Whatsapp now for free in iOS  - rohu1990
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/whatsapp-messenger/id310633997?mt=8

======
terhechte
May fit with earlier reports that they plan to create a monthly subscription
where the first year after the initial install is free, and after that you
have to pay $n per month.

~~~
rohu1990
Still their FAQ lists its $ 0.99 after one year
[http://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/general/23014681](http://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/general/23014681)

